# L'unione fa la coppia?



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

perchè si sceglie di vivere insieme ad una persona?
che cosa si vuole condividere e cosa non si accetta di condividere .
è necessario un progetto comune?
la differenza è tra coppia e famiglia?










psvi tccate?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Ebbasta.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbasta.


buongiorno tesorino


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè si sceglie di vivere insieme ad una persona?
> che cosa si vuole condividere e cosa non si accetta di condividere .
> è necessario un progetto comune?
> la differenza è tra coppia e famiglia?
> ...



posso rispondere solo all'ultima?

Sì, mi tocco, spesso e volentieri


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> psvi tccate?


Abbondantemente anche se preferisco essere toccato da altre....


----------



## viola di mare (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè si sceglie di vivere insieme ad una persona?
> che cosa si vuole condividere e cosa non si accetta di condividere .
> è necessario un progetto comune?
> la differenza è tra coppia e famiglia?
> ...




spesso.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè si sceglie di vivere insieme ad una persona?
> che cosa si vuole condividere e cosa non si accetta di condividere .
> è necessario un progetto comune?
> la differenza è tra coppia e famiglia?
> ...


Ritorno col pensiero a quel piccolo uomo che ero una volta( parlo di età) 

Mille mestieri provati, unico obiettivo trovarmi bene e avere una situazione economica che potesse darmi stabilità in termini di piccioli e di conseguenza anche psichica. 

In testa avevo la famiglia, una famiglia mia dove ritrovarmi sereno e con tanti figli. Non cercavo una donna per fare figli, i figli erano quel pensiero che, "mi univa la famiglia e dava forma completa alla coppia" 

Ripeto non cercavo una donna, la sognavo soltanto. Il sesso era molto importante volevo conoscerlo, lo desideravo, lo volevo, mi prendeva la testa e mi faceva partire per un universo fantastico da condividere.

Un giorno la incontro, e mi accorgo subito di lei, del suo sorriso, di come viene guardata ascoltata e corrisposta in maniera particolare, è troppo dolce, è troppo vera, è troppo.

Ma non sono libero, ho una relazione. Non basta questo a fermarmi la voglio conoscere, e comincio a conoscerla facendomi notare nelle mie strambe ma strambe davvero azioni da pagliaccio e da clown. E la colpisco perchè nei miei gesti c'è quella voglia di libertà che è palese, un menefreghismo totale di qualsiasi convenzione e forma attuale. La colpisco in pieno. 

Parlando e arrossendo mi rendo libero dell'altra relazione, rimaniamo amici e tutt'ora siamo amici.

Non ho scelto, ci siamo incontrati e ci siamo scelti.

Si condivide tutto anche il sapere che ci sono spazi propri per dar respiro a quello che potrebbero essere nostre necessità.

Progetti comuni? No, l'unico progetto era la felicità dell'altro.

La famiglia quindi anche i figli sono il naturale evolversi di una coppia.

Ora si che sta cominciando un progetto da parte mia, è quello di guardarmi indietro e vedere cosa sono riuscito a fare in tutti quei passi che mi hanno portato al presente,e tramite tutto ciò guardo il futuro sempre assieme a chi mi ha fatto compagnia in circa 25 anni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ritorno col pensiero a quel piccolo uomo che ero una volta( parlo di età)
> 
> Mille mestieri provati, unico obiettivo trovarmi bene e avere una situazione economica che potesse darmi stabilità in termini di piccioli e di conseguenza anche psichica.
> 
> ...



sì, sì, ma ti tocchi o no?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, sì, ma ti tocchi o no?



Certo che mi tocco, e ti scrivo una chicca, ora mi tocco anche con più soddisfazione, perchè ho preso coscienza che toccarmi pensando a quel sesso che ho fatto.. mi porta all'estasi e mmm mi piace.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

:unhappy:





quintina ha detto:


> posso rispondere solo all'ultima?
> 
> Sì, mi tocco, spesso e volentieri





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Abbondantemente anche se preferisco essere toccato da altre....





viola di mare ha detto:


> spesso.


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Io ve lo dico. State scherzando con il fuoco.
Se Abelarda si incazza....


comunque io no. Non mi tocco. mai fatto. E' peccato e si diventa minimo ciechi.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

mi tocco con riguardo e guantini monouso solo quando mi concedo con sussiego.
a  volte mi nego per non darmela vinta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi tocco con riguardo e guantini monouso solo quando mi concedo con sussiego.
> a  volte mi nego per non darmela vinta



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che mi tocco, e ti scrivo una chicca, ora mi tocco anche con più soddisfazione, perchè ho preso coscienza che *toccarmi pensando a quel sesso che ho fatto.*. mi porta all'estasi e mmm mi piace.




e anche a quello che farò


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e anche a quello che farò



Ingorda


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè si sceglie di vivere insieme ad una persona?
> che cosa si vuole condividere e cosa non si accetta di condividere .
> è necessario un progetto comune?
> la differenza è tra coppia e famiglia?
> psvi tccate?


è necessario un progetto comune per vivere *a lungo *conuna persona.

si sceglie di vivere con lei per realizzare quel progetto

si vuole condividere tutto a parte gli amanti, se ce ne sono


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e anche a quello che farò


e poi ti rimane energia per farlo?
santocielo ma quanti caspita di ormoni avete?
i miei li ho visti partire tutti con la valigia e senza neppure  il passaporto.
pazienza , in fondo non c'è solo il sesso...posso sempre giocare a canastalandesina:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ingorda



non ne ho mai abbastanza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi ti rimane energia per farlo?
> santocielo ma quanti caspita di ormoni avete?
> *i miei li ho visti partire tutti *con la valigia e senza neppure  il passaporto.
> pazienza , in fondo non c'è solo il sesso...posso sempre giocare a canastalandesina:



sto sfruttando al massimo il tempo che mi rimane


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi ti rimane energia per farlo?
> santocielo ma quanti caspita di ormoni avete?
> i miei li ho visti partire tutti con la valigia e senza neppure il passaporto.
> pazienza , in fondo non c'è solo il sesso...posso sempre giocare a canastalandesina:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sto sfruttando al massimo il tempo che mi rimane


Madonna mia.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è necessario un progetto comune per vivere *a lungo *conuna persona.
> 
> si sceglie di vivere con lei per realizzare quel progetto
> 
> si vuole condividere *tutto* a parte gli amanti, se ce ne sono


infatti secondo me si può fare restando persone dalla grande individualità.
ho un marito che è peggio di me ; un accentratore , egocentrico , ambizioso , bastardo che mi ruba sempre la scena:unhappy:
ehm...volevo dire una persona ingombrante 
eppure siamo arrivati al fatto che certe cose addirittura non hanno lo stesso sapore se non sono condivise


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ve lo dico. State scherzando con il fuoco.
> Se Abelarda si incazza....
> 
> 
> comunque io no. Non mi tocco. mai fatto. *E' peccato e si diventa minimo ciechi*.


non vedo il problema. 


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è necessario un progetto comune per vivere *a lungo *conuna persona.
> 
> si sceglie di vivere con lei per realizzare quel progetto
> 
> si vuole condividere tutto a parte gli amanti, se ce ne sono



cazzo c'entra con il sesso che faremo?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passerino (12 Giugno 2013)

Buongiorno a tt cornificatori/e e cornificati/e Ieri sera Tornando  dal forte mi hanno deviato vs massarosa posto nel quale mi sono perso  per finire poi nn so come nei pressi di nave di lucca.... prendendo una  delle mie proverbiali scorciatoie sono finito in una mulattiera e sono  stato fermo al buio per 5 miniti fino a che il cinghiale che bloccava la  strada nn ha deciso di tornare nella macchia...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tt cornificatori/e e cornificati/e Ieri sera Tornando dal forte mi hanno deviato vs massarosa posto nel quale mi sono perso per finire poi nn so come nei pressi di nave di lucca.... prendendo una delle mie proverbiali scorciatoie sono finito in una mulattiera e sono stato fermo al buio per 5 miniti fino a che il cinghiale che bloccava la strada nn ha deciso di tornare nella macchia...


Molto interessante.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tt cornificatori/e e cornificati/e Ieri sera Tornando  dal forte mi hanno deviato vs massarosa posto nel quale mi sono perso  per finire poi nn so come nei pressi di nave di lucca.... prendendo una  delle mie proverbiali scorciatoie sono finito in una mulattiera e sono  stato fermo al buio per 5 miniti fino a che il cinghiale che bloccava la  strada nn ha deciso di tornare nella macchia...


domenica ero a firenze e ho letto per strada che il bivio per lucca da lunedì sarebbe stato chiuso, ad ogni modo non me ne può fregar di meno.
ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tt cornificatori/e e cornificati/e Ieri sera Tornando  dal forte mi hanno deviato vs massarosa posto nel quale mi sono perso  per finire poi nn so come nei pressi di nave di lucca.... prendendo una  delle mie proverbiali scorciatoie sono finito in una mulattiera e sono  stato fermo al buio per 5 miniti fino a che il cinghiale che bloccava la  strada nn ha deciso di tornare nella macchia...


e in quei 5 minuti ti sei toccato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> domenica ero a firenze e ho letto per strada che il bivio per lucca da lunedì sarebbe stato chiuso, ad ogni modo non me ne può fregar di meno.
> ciao


[h=2]Bagni di Lucca[/h]Fra il tonfo dei marroni
e il gemito del torrente
che uniscono i loro suoni
èsita il cuore.

Precoce inverno che borea
abbrividisce. M’affaccio
sul ciglio che scioglie l’arbore
del giorno nel ghiaccio.

Marmi, rameggi –
e ad uno scrollo giù
foglie a èlice, a freccia,
nel fossato.

Passa l’ultima greggia nella nebbia
del suo fiato.
—
_Eugenio Montale (1896-1981)_


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> e in quei 5 minuti ti sei toccato?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Bagni di Lucca*
> 
> Fra il tonfo dei marroni
> e il gemito del torrente
> ...


come impreziosire un tred balengo, merci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come impreziosire un tred balengo, merci



adoro montale e mi piace la liguria:smile:
e l'anno scorso che ci sono stata in vacanza non l'ho trovata neanche tanto cara, come dicono tutti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> adoro montale e mi piace la liguria:smile:
> e l'anno scorso che ci sono stata in vacanza non l'ho trovata neanche tanto cara, come dicono tutti


perché eri con me! altrimenti vedi quante torte di riso ti davano!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Bagni di Lucca*
> 
> Fra il tonfo dei coglioni
> e il gemito del demente
> ...


Meglio così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perché eri con me! altrimenti vedi quante torte di riso ti davano!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio così.



come svaccare il momento culturale :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> adoro montale e mi piace la liguria:smile:
> e l'anno scorso che ci sono stata in vacanza non l'ho trovata neanche tanto cara, come dicono tutti


insomma.
siamo piuttosto inospitali con pochi servizi e i prezzi se parli della parte di levante : santamargherita, portofino, camogli , 5 terre....sono parecchio elevati (poi da quando abbiamo roul bova:singleeye
a ponente è già meglio e i posti sono comunque belli: varigotti, borgio verzzi, alassio....
certo non ci sono i servizi e l'accoglienza romagnola.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma.
> siamo piuttosto inospitali con pochi servizi e i prezzi se parli della parte di levante : santamargherita, portofino, camogli , 5 terre....sono parecchio elevati (poi da quando abbiamo roul bova:singleeye
> a ponente è già meglio e i posti sono comunque belli: varigotti, borgio verzzi, alassio....
> certo non ci sono i servizi e l'accoglienza romagnola.



però ci sono io! e sono molto accogliente!


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> però ci sono io! e sono molto accogliente!


in compenso io per niente!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma.
> *siamo piuttosto inospitali* con pochi servizi e i prezzi se parli della parte di levante : santamargherita, portofino, camogli , 5 terre....sono parecchio elevati (poi da quando abbiamo roul bova:singleeye
> a ponente è già meglio e i posti sono comunque belli: varigotti, borgio verzzi, alassio....
> certo non ci sono i servizi e l'accoglienza romagnola.


Strano però, non l'avrei mai detto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano però, non l'avrei mai detto.


un vaffanculo non lo neghiamo a nessuno!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano però, non l'avrei mai detto.


io sono ospitalissima!!! la mansardina di sopra ha ospitato gente da tutto il mondo!


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> io sono ospitalissima!!! la mansardina di sopra ha ospitato gente da tutto il mondo!


sei mai stata ad apricale?
l'anno scorso ho visto lo spettacolo della tosse 
fantastico


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un vaffanculo non lo neghiamo a nessuno!


Bella passerona.


----------



## passerino (12 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> e in quei 5 minuti ti sei toccato?


no... ho toccato il cinghiale.... pareva gradisse


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei mai stata ad apricale?
> l'anno scorso ho visto lo spettacolo della tosse
> fantastico


Sponsorizzato dalla S.A.R.S.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei mai stata ad apricale?
> l'anno scorso ho visto lo spettacolo della tosse
> fantastico



azz... no! non lo conoscevo nemmeno, ho visto ora delle foto su Internet, sembra davvero fantastico!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2013)

L'unione fa la coppia, era il titolo originario. 

Rimane uguale, sono con una opzione, la coppia è formata dalla mano  tutta e....... ciolle clitoridi e..... tra arte cultura ligure e  qualche altra regione citata per sbaglio arriveremo aspettando oscuro, al mitico culo.


----------



## passerino (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Bagni di Lucca*
> 
> Fra il tonfo dei marroni
> e il gemito del torrente
> ...


il tuo ritorno sarà il mio ritorno
i me stesso ti seguono, io solo resto;
un'effige d'ombra o che pare
(un quasi qualcuno ch'è sempre nessuno),
un nessuno, che, fino al loro e tuo ritorno,
passa perenne la sua solitudine
a sognare i loro sguardi aprirsi al tuo mattino
a sentire le stelle levarsi nei tuoi cieli:
quindi, nel nome misericordioso dell'amore,
non tardare più di quanto io privo di me
sopporti l'assenza dell'attimo in cui un altro
stringa fra le braccia la mia stessa vita che è tua
-quando paure, speranze, credi, dubbi, spariranno.
Ovunque e della gioia perfetta integrità siamo.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè si sceglie di vivere insieme ad una persona?
> che cosa si vuole condividere e cosa non si accetta di condividere .
> è necessario un progetto comune?
> la differenza è tra coppia e famiglia?
> ...


*

minerva....

ma...




*


----------



## viola di mare (12 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> e in quei 5 minuti ti sei toccato?





io ho riso 5 minuti ed i miei colleghi mi hanno guardata come se fossi una pazza!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

ho quest'idea di amore inteso come unione e condivisione che non può che arricchire l'individuo, certamente non soffocarlo se questa è la sua libera scelta e spinta sentimentale, emotiva , fisica e cerebrale.
se non avessi sentito questo a me vivere sola sarebbe anche piaciuto molto e di certo non avrei sofferto di solitudine; ma ho voluto fare parte di un progetto di vita diverso e, per me , decisamente più appagante.
mi succede di condividere anche molti dei miei pensieri per il semplice piacere di farlo e trovo naturale che se ci sono momenti, cose e sensazioni provate particolari lui sia la persona alla quale sento il bisogno di comunicarlo.
non è un obbligo, è un piacere , una necessità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho quest'idea di amore inteso come unione e condivisione che non può che arricchire l'individuo, certamente non soffocarlo se questa è la sua libera scelta e spinta sentimentale, emotiva , fisica e cerebrale.
> se non avessi sentito questo a me vivere sola sarebbe anche piaciuto molto e di certo non avrei sofferto di solitudine; *ma ho voluto fare parte di un progetto di vita diverso e, per me , decisamente più appagante.*
> mi succede di condividere anche molti dei miei pensieri per il semplice piacere di farlo e trovo naturale che se ci sono momenti, cose e sensazioni provate particolari lui sia la persona alla quale sento il bisogno di comunicarlo.
> non è un obbligo, è un piacere , una necessità



per fare questa scelta sei partita da una base solida che sarebbe stata comunque una felice scelta di vita, e questa non è circostanza che capita a tutti

mi spiego: se a venticinque anni ( età indicativa) una donna è riuscita a crearsi una situazione materiale  abbastanza evoluta, la sua scelta di condividere la vita con un uomo è già scevra da certe implicazioni  e senz'altro più libera

vale anche per l'uomo, ovviamente


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho quest'idea di amore inteso come unione e condivisione che non può che arricchire l'individuo, certamente non soffocarlo se questa è la sua libera scelta e spinta sentimentale, emotiva , fisica e cerebrale.
> se non avessi sentito questo a me vivere sola sarebbe anche piaciuto molto e di certo non avrei sofferto di solitudine; ma ho voluto fare parte di un progetto di vita diverso e, per me , decisamente più appagante.
> mi succede di condividere anche molti dei miei pensieri per il semplice piacere di farlo e trovo naturale che se ci sono momenti, cose e sensazioni provate particolari lui sia la persona alla quale sento il bisogno di comunicarlo.
> non è un obbligo, è un piacere , una necessità


L'unione fa la coppia
e l'occasione fa la donna......t.....t......t....tutta santa e bella...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si ma chiediti una cosa fondamentale...
Sai anch'io sento il bisogno di comunicare le mie sensazioni...le mie emozioni...che so attraverso la musica...

Ma come fai se non ti chiedi se chi ascolta gradisce questa musica?

Cioè mica è detto che uno abbia necessità di ascoltarti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'unione fa la coppia
> e l'occasione fa la donna......t.....t......t....tutta santa e bella...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Si ma chiediti una cosa fondamentale...
> ...


se quello che ho scritto non è reciproco che senso ha?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se quello che ho scritto non è reciproco che senso ha?


Tu pensi davvero che tuo marito ascolti ogni tuo pensiero espresso ad alta voce? Tipo, che ne so, una riflessione farlocca come sto thread?


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu pensi davvero che tuo marito ascolti ogni tuo pensiero espresso ad alta voce? Tipo, che ne so, una riflessione farlocca come sto thread?


secondo te questo è quello che ho scritto?
ascolteremo a volte distrattamente , altre con attenzione, la vita è lunga.
nessuno ti obbliga a permanere in questo thread farlocco


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo te questo è quello che ho scritto?
> ascolteremo a volte distrattamente , altre con attenzione, la vita è lunga.
> nessuno ti obbliga a permanere in questo thread farlocco


Quello che hai scritto è una poetica banale su una ovvietà che è il perno di sto thread farlocco sul quale rimango, peraltro, quanto più mi aggrada.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto è una poetica banale su una ovvietà che è il perno di sto thread farlocco sul quale rimango, peraltro, quanto più mi aggrada.


non è tanto il fatto che tu possa rimanere quanto la bizzaria di uno che rimane a leggere cose che giudica banali per il solo gusto di rompere i coglioni.
contento tu, bene


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ritorno col pensiero a quel piccolo uomo che ero una volta( parlo di età)
> 
> Mille mestieri provati, unico obiettivo trovarmi bene e avere una situazione economica che potesse darmi stabilità in termini di piccioli e di conseguenza anche psichica.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè si sceglie di vivere insieme ad una persona?
> che cosa si vuole condividere e cosa non si accetta di condividere .
> è necessario un progetto comune?
> la differenza è tra coppia e famiglia?
> ...



si mi tocco spesso e tocco spesso anche gli altri 
per allontanare la iella soprattutto...


la coppia bhò un mistero per me


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho quest'idea di amore inteso come unione e condivisione che non può che arricchire l'individuo, certamente non soffocarlo se questa è la sua libera scelta e spinta sentimentale, emotiva , fisica e cerebrale.
> se non avessi sentito questo a me vivere sola sarebbe anche piaciuto molto e di certo non avrei sofferto di solitudine; ma ho voluto fare parte di un progetto di vita diverso e, per me , decisamente più appagante.
> mi succede di condividere anche molti dei miei pensieri per il semplice piacere di farlo e trovo naturale che se ci sono momenti, cose e sensazioni provate particolari lui sia la persona alla quale sento il bisogno di comunicarlo.
> non è un obbligo, è un piacere , una necessità


:up: Vivere insieme dev'essere un piacere, se è un peso a chi va bene? Si sta tanto bene soli e ci si può toccare quando e quanto ci pare.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se quello che ho scritto non è reciproco che senso ha?


Ha un senso in cui la reciprocità è un incontrarsi a metà strada...
La vedo dura per chi si ritiene sempre perfetto, corretto, giusto, onesto, scevro da difetti 

La reciprocità a casa mia suona così...
Ti ascolterò nella misura che saprai dirmi cose interessanti per me no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu pensi davvero che tuo marito ascolti ogni tuo pensiero espresso ad alta voce? Tipo, che ne so, una riflessione farlocca come sto thread?


Pover uomo se non lo facesse
lei lo lascierebbe dicendo...
Visto non mi ami veramente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto è una poetica banale su una ovvietà che è il perno di sto thread farlocco sul quale rimango, peraltro, quanto più mi aggrada.


A patto che lei frigga no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pover uomo se non lo facesse
> lei lo lascierebbe dicendo...
> Visto non mi ami veramente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma questi films da dove ti vengono, dalla profonda conoscenza che hai di me?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questi films da dove ti vengono, dalla profonda conoscenza che hai di me?


No da quello che scrivi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No da quello che scrivi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in effetti scrivo malissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è tanto il fatto che tu possa rimanere quanto la bizzaria di uno che rimane a leggere cose che giudica banali per il solo gusto di rompere i coglioni.
> contento tu, bene


Vedi allora che non è una bizzarria? Se non rompessi i coglioni, forse, lo sarebbe. Ma rompere i coglioni non è mica bizzarro, lo fanno in tanti, con la differenza che io lo faccio meglio ma tu, ripeto, rimani banale.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi allora che non è una bizzarria? Se non rompessi i coglioni, forse, lo sarebbe. Ma rompere i coglioni non è mica bizzarro, lo fanno in tanti, con la differenza che io lo faccio meglio ma tu, ripeto, rimani banale.


sarò banale ma detto una volta capisco.ad ogni buon conto ti ringrazio e rimango sempre in spasmodica attesa di leggere un giorno  una tua proposta di thread originale  e interessante.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

ma poi quello che mi preme dalla vita in realtà è certamente molto banale, c'è qualcosa di male?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarò banale ma detto una volta capisco.ad ogni buon conto ti ringrazio e rimango sempre in spasmodica attesa di leggere un giorno  una tua proposta di thread originale  e interessante.


Io di roba originale e vieppiù interessante ne scrivo continuamente, bella ciaciona mia.


----------



## Anais (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io di roba originale e vieppiù interessante ne scrivo continuamente, bella ciaciona mia.


E' da poco che scrivo qui ma a leggere i vostri battibecchi mi viene da pensare che in realtà siate attratti uno dall'altra


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sto sfruttando al massimo il tempo che mi rimane



questa citando gianna nannini è "urgenza di vivere"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> questa citando gianna nannini è "urgenza di vivere"



sì, era anche una battuta per minerva


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' da poco che scrivo qui ma a leggere i vostri battibecchi mi viene da pensare che in realtà siate attratti uno dall'altra


moltissimo


----------



## Anais (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> moltissimo


Irresistibilmente


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi quello che mi preme dalla vita in realtà è certamente molto banale, c'è qualcosa di male?



no
peccato che invece poi nella vita ne capitano di tutti i colori, difficile annoiarsi
anzi, a volte mi piacerebbe annoiarmi un po'


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> moltissimo



già!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' da poco che scrivo qui ma a leggere i vostri battibecchi mi viene da pensare che in realtà siate attratti uno dall'altra


In realtà se fossi di quelle parti sarebbe già stata mia 754 volte.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> già!


Ma
io
amo
te
.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In realtà se fossi di quelle parti sarebbe già stata mia 754 volte.


capirai, uscire con te sarebbe come relazionarmi con la portinaia 
non amo le donne pettegole figurati gli ometti


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tt cornificatori/e e cornificati/e Ieri sera Tornando  dal forte mi hanno deviato vs massarosa posto nel quale mi sono perso  per finire poi nn so come nei pressi di nave di lucca.... prendendo una  delle mie proverbiali scorciatoie sono finito in una mulattiera e sono  stato fermo al buio per 5 miniti fino a che il cinghiale che bloccava la  strada nn ha deciso di tornare nella macchia...


Qui veramente volevano sapere se ti tocchi...spero vivamente non ti abbia toccato il cinghiale :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capirai, uscire con te sarebbe come relazionarmi con la portinaia
> non amo le donne pettegole figurati gli ometti


Ti spiego una cosa, visto che sei tarda: il pettegolezzo è tale e propriamente detto quando avviene alle spalle dell'interessato. Io, temo, parlo sempre DAVANTI, ovvero IN FACCIA. Così è capitato anche con quella svalvolata fusa di testa di Lunaprena, e francamente mi
scoccia pure dovertelo stare a spiegare perdendo tempo mentre potremmo coccolarci su una nuvola di seta bevendo sciueps.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti spiego una cosa, visto che sei tarda: il pettegolezzo è tale e propriamente detto quando avviene alle spalle dell'interessato. Io, temo, parlo sempre DAVANTI, ovvero IN FACCIA. Così è capitato anche con quella svalvolata fusa di testa di Lunaprena, e francamente mi
> scoccia pure dovertelo stare a spiegare perdendo tempo mentre potremmo coccolarci su una nuvola di seta bevendo sciueps.


Joey Lunapiena aveva un sacco di amanti...
Aveva pure un amico gay...un tale Jovy...
Poi ha incontrato me...

E non più voluto saperne di altri uomini eh?

Perchè io basto a tutto no?

E' caduta in un pozzo senza fondo no?

L'abisso del peccato.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey Lunapiena aveva un sacco di amanti...
> Aveva pure un amico gay...un tale Jovy...
> Poi ha incontrato me...
> 
> ...


La famosa Luna nel pozzo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La famosa Luna nel pozzo.


Infatti...
So forte no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti spiego una cosa, visto che sei tarda: il pettegolezzo è tale e propriamente detto quando avviene alle spalle dell'interessato. Io, temo, parlo sempre DAVANTI, ovvero IN FACCIA. Così è capitato anche con quella svalvolata fusa di testa di Lunaprena, e francamente mi
> scoccia pure dovertelo stare a spiegare perdendo tempo mentre potremmo coccolarci su una nuvola di seta bevendo sciueps.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Mi fai troppo ridere...
ti spiego  il pettegolo non è propriamente solo quello che non parla alle spalle
ma anche chi come te vuole carpire notizie su altri e le carpisce come vuole:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey Lunapiena aveva un sacco di amanti...
> *Aveva pure un amico gay*...un tale Jovy...
> Poi ha incontrato me...
> 
> ...


no aveva ...ha...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Mi fai troppo ridere...
> ti spiego  il pettegolo non è propriamente solo quello che non parla alle spalle
> ma anche chi come te vuole carpire notizie su altri e le carpisce come vuole:rotfl:


Ma io non carpisco un'accidenti, fai tutto da sola. Non è che ti ho mai chiesto di scrivere la tua vita. Il problema, tuo e di altri, è che purtroppo io le cose che leggo tendenzialmente le ricordo. Non posso farci nulla. Facciamo un figlio.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Mi fai troppo ridere...
> ti spiego  il pettegolo non è propriamente solo quello che non parla alle spalle
> ma anche chi come te vuole carpire notizie su altri e le carpisce come vuole:rotfl:


Ma allora basta nutrirlo no?
Non so come mai 
Ma nutro vieppiù le beghine di paese di storie inverosimili...


Più sono inverosimili più se la bevono no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no aveva ...ha...


Ahn vero è sfuggito alla mattanza...
perchè io sto lontano dalla terronia e dai gay...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non carpisco un'accidenti, fai tutto da sola. Non è che ti ho mai chiesto di scrivere la tua vita. Il problema, tuo e di altri, è che purtroppo io le cose che leggo tendenzialmente le ricordo. Non posso farci nulla. Facciamo un figlio.



Tendenzialmente le ricordo anch'io ...
Tendenzialmente non ricordi che voglio fare la mamma/nonna ...di conseguenza di contatterò 
tra qualche anno...
prima devo monitorare mio marito:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora basta nutrirlo no?
> Non so come mai
> Ma nutro vieppiù le beghine di paese di storie inverosimili...
> 
> ...



E allora sei un bugiardo cazzaro:rotfl:
vergogna:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora basta nutrirlo no?
> Non so come mai
> Ma nutro vieppiù le beghine di paese di storie inverosimili...
> 
> ...


Ma tu lo capisci o no che qua è pieno di fulminati repressi e sfigatissimi fuori di zucca secondo i quali se gli fai notare che
scrivono stronzate a cascare sei uno che lo fa perchè così le femmine del forum poi ti mandano i pm per scopare e se invece una prima dice a poi a distanza di poco tempo dice il contrario tu che glielo fai notare sei un pettegolo che carpisce informazioni altrui a tradimento(.net)? 
Eh? Che cazzo dovrà mai nutrire sta demente rincitrullita e tu che gli vai pure dietro? Mah.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E allora sei un bugiardo cazzaro:rotfl:
> vergogna:rotfl:


E te ne accorgi solo adesso?
Ora è tardi mia cara...

Oramai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho giuocato pure te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu lo capisci o no che qua è pieno di fulminati repressi e sfigatissimi fuori di zucca secondo i quali se gli fai notare che
> scrivono stronzate a cascare sei uno che lo fa perchè così le femmine del forum poi ti mandano i pm per scopare e se invece una prima dice a poi a distanza di poco tempo dice il contrario tu che glielo fai notare sei un pettegolo che carpisce informazioni altrui a tradimento(.net)?
> Eh? Che cazzo dovrà mai nutrire sta demente rincitrullita e tu che gli vai pure dietro? Mah.


Ma dei sono solo manciate di Byte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente le ricordo anch'io ...
> Tendenzialmente non ricordi che voglio fare la mamma/nonna ...di conseguenza di contatterò
> tra qualche anno...
> prima devo monitorare mio marito:rotfl:


Quale tra qualche anno, che sei già vecchia abbastanza.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei sono solo manciate di Byte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Assolutamente. Anche quello che scrivo io, peraltro.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu lo capisci o no che qua è pieno di fulminati repressi e sfigatissimi fuori di zucca secondo i quali se gli fai notare che
> scrivono stronzate a cascare sei uno che lo fa perchè così le femmine del forum poi ti mandano i pm per scopare e se invece una prima dice a poi a distanza di poco tempo dice il contrario tu che glielo fai notare sei un pettegolo che carpisce informazioni altrui a tradimento(.net)?
> Eh? Che cazzo dovrà mai nutrire sta demente rincitrullita e tu che gli vai pure dietro? Mah.



Guarda che a me le parolacce eccita da impazzire :rotfl:
sarai sano di mente tu pettegolo:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale tra qualche anno, che sei già vecchia abbastanza.



No
non ancora...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda che a me le parolacce eccita da impazzire :rotfl:
> sarai sano di mente tu pettegolo:rotfl:


Temo che tutto considerato puoi dirlo forte, stante anche il contesto.


----------



## passante (12 Giugno 2013)

*minerva*


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


>



o mamma mia quanto ti sei ingorettito, essù.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma
> io
> amo
> te
> .



ma più o meno di Eretteo?
per capire:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma più o meno di Eretteo?
> per capire:mrgreen:


Più, più. Hai voglia.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più, più. Hai voglia.



meno male
perchè Eretteo mi metterebbe volentieri sotto le ruote della carrozzina, temo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> meno male
> perchè Eretteo mi metterebbe volentieri sotto le ruote della carrozzina, temo


Ma ti salverei io no?
Che cosa non farei per le mie ragazze....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti salverei io no?
> Che cosa non farei per le mie ragazze....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



grand Visir della Mona...at salut...
ieri sera impresa mitica lothariana..nn c'entra un tubo con il post,ma visto che ti intendi lo scrivo..
ho jamaha marino fermo da 2 anni,be'manco cambio olio e candele..secondo giro di chiave..e va in moto!incredibile..pensa come lavoravano sti japan..


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grand Visir della Mona...at salut...
> ieri sera impresa mitica lothariana..nn c'entra un tubo con il post,ma visto che ti intendi lo scrivo..
> ho jamaha marino fermo da 2 anni,be'manco cambio olio e candele..secondo giro di chiave..e va in moto!incredibile..pensa come lavoravano sti japan..


I giappi sono i giappi mio caro...
L'unione fa la colpa...

E quando ci uniamo alle nostre amichette facciamo le colpe...
Ovvio è sempre colpa loro...
Noi siamo santi...
Frati della confraternita dell'amarone!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I giappi sono i giappi mio caro...
> L'unione fa la colpa...
> 
> E quando ci uniamo alle nostre amichette facciamo le colpe...
> ...


vero...solo loro 25 anni potevano pensare un motore 3 cilindri,2 tempi,2 carburatori verticali....

 e le amichette amico...se non ci fossero loro mi sentirei gli anni che ho..invece anche solo a mandare sms invorniti,coe stamattina...rimango forever young no???

macche'amarone..dell'albana...ieri sera ape con albana ghiacciato di Forli'...favoloso ma tosto..pensa 13,5 gradi..roba da merlot trentino...ahahahha


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...solo loro 25 anni potevano pensare un motore 3 cilindri,2 tempi,2 carburatori verticali....
> 
> *e le amichette amico...se non ci fossero loro mi sentirei gli anni che ho..invece anche solo a mandare sms invorniti,coe stamattina...rimango forever young no???
> *
> macche'amarone..dell'albana...ieri sera ape con albana ghiacciato di Forli'...favoloso ma tosto..pensa 13,5 gradi..roba da merlot trentino...ahahahha



Dedicata a te, con furore :singleeye:


[video=youtube;5rkTQpEZ0Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rkTQpEZ0Cg[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei mai stata ad apricale?
> l'anno scorso ho visto lo spettacolo della tosse
> fantastico


:rotfl:


----------



## passante (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> o mamma mia quanto ti sei ingorettito, essù.


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè si sceglie di vivere insieme ad una persona?
> che cosa si vuole condividere e cosa non si accetta di condividere .
> è necessario un progetto comune?
> la differenza è tra coppia e famiglia?
> ...


noi abbiamo "scelto" così. io: "se lasci l'appartamento e vieni a stare qua è più comodo e risparmi anche i soldi dell'affitto" lui: "giusto". fenomenale :mrgreen: stavamo insieme dal un mese e mezzo  e tutti e due eravamo alla prima convivenza. condividere... a me sembra che non ci siano preclusioni a priori, io non ho nulla che non vorrei condividere per scelta. magari ho degli interessi di cui a lui non frega molto, e viceversa, ma non sono nemmeno così importanti. io questa cosa del progetto comune non la so: no, non abbiamo progetti comuni tranne quello di stare (bene) insieme. coppia e famiglia sono la stessa cosa per noi, ovviamente. e l'ultima no, anzi sì, ma solo nelle lunghe separazioni. ho vinto quacchecosa?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> noi abbiamo "scelto" così. io: "se lasci l'appartamento e vieni a stare qua è più comodo e risparmi anche i soldi dell'affitto" lui: "giusto". fenomenale :mrgreen: stavamo insieme dal un mese e mezzo  e tutti e due eravamo alla prima convivenza. condividere... a me sembra che non ci siano preclusioni a priori, io non ho nulla che non vorrei condividere per scelta. magari ho degli interessi di cui a lui non frega molto, e viceversa, ma non sono nemmeno così importanti. io questa cosa del progetto comune non la so: no, non abbiamo progetti comuni tranne quello di stare (bene) insieme. coppia e famiglia sono la stessa cosa per noi, ovviamente. e l'ultima no, anzi sì, ma solo nelle lunghe separazioni. ho vinto quacchecosa?


I progetti cambiano. Può finire la convivenza ma può continuare con una progettualità diversa dal voler essere una famiglia all'intraprendere un progetto culturale o imprenditoriale insieme. L'importante, per me, è non sentirsi mai obbligati per non perdere l'altro.


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I progetti cambiano. Può finire la convivenza ma può continuare con una progettualità diversa dal voler essere una famiglia all'intraprendere un progetto culturale o imprenditoriale insieme. L'importante, per me, è non sentirsi mai obbligati per non perdere l'altro.


 questa cosa del progetto non la capisco molto. io ho dei progetti con amici, con le mie sorelle, ho dei progetti professionali, ma con matteo, non lo so, che progetti dovrei avere? facciamo delle cose insieme, e magari dentro queste cose ci sono dei piccoli progetti ma un progetto nostro non saprei che cosa vorrebbe dire. restare insieme, quello sì. vale?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> questa cosa del progetto non la capisco molto. io ho dei progetti con amici, con le mie sorelle, ho dei progetti professionali, ma con matteo, non lo so, che progetti dovrei avere? facciamo delle cose insieme, e magari dentro queste cose ci sono dei piccoli progetti ma un progetto nostro non saprei che cosa vorrebbe dire. restare insieme, quello sì. vale?


Certo che vale! E poi vale tutto quel che funziona:up:. A me è capitato di avere progetti diversi con la stessa persona. Potreste anche voi maturare un progetto diverso o no.


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Certo che vale! E poi vale tutto quel che funziona:up:*. A me è capitato di avere progetti diversi con la stessa persona. Potreste anche voi maturare un progetto diverso o no.


 apo sto così, allora :smile:


----------

